#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers

## saqib_engineer

*Peters, M. S. et al.:* 
*Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers, 5th ed., McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc., 2003*



If anyone has any link about this then please let me knowSee More: Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers

----------


## insult2injury

> *Peters, M. S. et al.:* 
> *Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers, 5th ed., McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc., 2003*
> 
> If anyone has any link about this then please let me know



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saqib_engineer

Brother i need 5th Edition

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## prakash22462

Pl upload link for 5th edition of "Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers"

----------


## Pedro Romero

This is 4 th Edition. Tank you

----------


## micu

The link dosen't work. May you  suggest me another link?

----------


## mirro

latest edition please anyone?

----------


## arsalz100

please provide solution manual of " Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers, 5th ed"

----------


## arsalz100

or of 4th edition

----------


## radeon

looking for 5th edition

----------


## Misuzu

Please , upload link for 5th edition of "Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers" !!

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Dear colleagues, please upload 5th edition. thanks

See More: Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers

----------


## mrpeteng

Guys, please upload the 5th edition of Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers. I really need it for our Plant Design project. Thank you.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need too
thank you in advance
Best regards

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need the 5th edition of Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers
thank you in advance
Best regards

----------

